# LIP!



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

i know this is the wrong forum but i figured who else would know but you guys. I really want a front lip/chin spoiler! i dont want the cupra one, seems too simple and bland but then again i dont want something gaudy. Who makes them? where can i find them?


----------



## Hare-d (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: LIP! (stangg172006)*

I have a votex...i like it. look at futrell autowerks forums sponsor or try oemplus. ecs tuning


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: LIP! (Hare-d)*

like mine?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

no


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: LIP! (Crubb3d Rymz)*

what lip is that?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

and im thinkg more along the lines of this (remus6 on golfmkv.com)


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: LIP! (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_like mine?










holy crap, i would drag the piss out of that, what and were did you get it?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

ok so i found out that lip i posted is an ABT sportsline, found a knock off on ebay for 140 shipped.... done! 
/thread


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

link?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
thats the exact one but search "golf 5 abt" and some more come up...


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

pics of the votex lip for the rabbit please!


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (markfif)*


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: LIP! (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_like mine?









looks like a mk3 vr6 euro lip. So I've sen them on mk2's, roccos and now mk5s. They're cheap too. Prices have plummeted in the last couple years. You can pick them up for $60 now.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: LIP! (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
looks like a mk3 vr6 euro lip. So I've sen them on mk2's, roccos and now mk5s. They're cheap too. Prices have plummeted in the last couple years. You can pick them up for $60 now.


but it isnt, mk3 vr lips are too short for a mk5 bumper


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: LIP! (stangg172006)*

How about the Porsche 997TT lip that 1552 developed for the 2.5L ? They sell it completely modified and ready to install..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.1552v2.com/blog/18/....html


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: LIP! (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_
but it isnt, mk3 vr lips are too short for a mk5 bumper









that's easily fixable


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: LIP! (a3vr)*

ehh F plastic welding...
(despite the fact that my lip is plastic welded to hell)


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: LIP! (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_How about the Porsche 997TT lip that 1552 developed for the 2.5L ? They sell it completely modified and ready to install..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Any link to buy this lip with pricing and all ?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_and im thinkg more along the lines of this (remus6 on golfmkv.com)









would this lip fit on the jettas? or would it require a lot of modifying to get on there


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

I like the golf individual lip, but its way too much money. Looks like the votex, but not as low so it flows with a skirtless rabbit better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

different pic of the individual, oem stuff is the best quality/fit i think


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: LIP! (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_


















That looks wicked!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

bump on my question. anyone know if the ABT sportsline (or the knockoff ebay one) fits on the jettas?


----------



## Geeb (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_bump on my question. anyone know if the ABT sportsline (or the knockoff ebay one) fits on the jettas?

heres the jetta one
http://www.abt-sportsline.de/e...-2226/
hers the golf one
http://www.abt-sportsline.de/e...-2186/
they look a little different in design but i know the Cupra R lip fits both the rabbit and the jetta so i dont know


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

yeah, the jetta one is ugly lol. i want the rabbit one, well so much for that lol
thanks though


----------



## redrabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

is that Porsche 997TT lip and or fender flares for sale and where do i get them from. they look awesome.


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (redrabbit07)*

The individual lip is amazing. I want that. How can I make that happen?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

i think its a euro on piece, try oempl or tmtuning...


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (EighT6VeeDub)*

Ditto... I need that front lip spoiler...


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (R3)*

I remember seeing them on oemplus, but its not there anymore. They were expensive, like $600 expensive.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

lol the lip on the 997tt is soft plastic and gets scratched so ez. unfortunately it sticks out in front of the car and all scratches n scrapes can be seen. but it looks great on the rabbit


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

my abt sportline knock off is done being painted, im gonna pick it up tomorrow and post some pictures. Hopefully they wont be cell phone pics....


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Nice lip!!


----------



## thegraylistens (Feb 6, 2008)

http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49058


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

forgot about this


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

good god lower that thing


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

k sports on order!


----------

